# 16 HP Duromax



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a man who wants me to adjust the valves on a 16 HP Duromax engine hooked to a generator. Does anyone know what the valve clearance should be on this engine? The only thing I can find on the net about this engine is on Amazon, ebay and youtube. I can not find any secs. This is a Honda clone engine. Any help or advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------

